# First of many long(er) rides!



## American Cyclist (15 Jul 2011)

I've only been cycling 6 weeks or so and the furthest I had cycled was about 16 miles. I had commuted a few times to work when I work in the mornings which is 8.6 miles each way. So needless to say I am very new at this. 

I decided today to go for it and braved a 33 mile route in the country side that turned out to be hillier than I expected! I took a backpack with extra water, an energy bar, a towel, some tools, etc, my pack probably weighed 5-7lbs. It took me 2 hours to complete from start to finish including a few quick breaks which averages my speed to 16.5mph. I had a blast! It was fun and different, and I am hooked! I only ran into two problems, my water bottle cage fell off, so I just picked it up and threw it into my backpack, glad I brought it! And my cycle computer lost connection for about 5 miles(even though it IS a wired computer), I had an alternate program that was running on my cell phone in my backpack that picked up the extra mileage that my cycle computer missed though. My legs are wore out but not sore yet, and it might sound weird, but my lungs feel wore out, lol! The last 3 miles or so my pace slowed to about 13mph and my legs were really feeling it. But all in all, I feel great! I am looking forward to more rides like this, next time I will try for 40 miles!


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2011)

Hillier than expected ... story of my life!


----------



## endoman (15 Jul 2011)

Keep it up, I've been at it for about 10 weeks now, have a 100K ride planned for Sunday, got a month before a 100 mile event so it's all sort of structured progression to that. 16.5 mph is pretty quick I reckon,


----------



## American Cyclist (15 Jul 2011)

endoman said:


> Keep it up, I've been at it for about 10 weeks now, have a 100K ride planned for Sunday, got a month before a 100 mile event so it's all sort of structured progression to that. 16.5 mph is pretty quick I reckon,



100K is around 62 miles correct? What is the most you have cycled as of now and what type of pace do you think you will achieve on your 100k ride? And, lastly, what type of progession plan are you doing? I would love to ride 100 miles! I know its a lot of questions!


----------



## Shaun (18 Jul 2011)

American Cyclist said:


> My legs are wore out but not sore yet, and it might sound weird, *but my lungs feel wore out*, lol!



That's _exactly_ how I felt yesterday after a hilly/windy ride. I can still feel it in my chest and shoulders (_from huffing and puffing most of the way round_) - but I reckon a few more rides that "push" me a bit, and it'll start to get easier ... 

That's a pretty good average too - you've done well. 


Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## endoman (18 Jul 2011)

American Cyclist said:


> 100K is around 62 miles correct? What is the most you have cycled as of now and what type of pace do you think you will achieve on your 100k ride? And, lastly, what type of progession plan are you doing? I would love to ride 100 miles! I know its a lot of questions!




Did the 100K yesterday, report here, 

https://www.cyclechat.net/

Off for another 25 or so with mrs endo if the weather stops being so nasty!


----------

